

Show HN: MooChat – why watch WWDC alone? Chat with other participants - lming
http://moochat.com/wwdc15.html

======
danielminutillo
This app is great because it lets me easily chat with a large amount of people
at an event. Really cool way to message people at events!

------
ice303
Fortinet / Fortigate Web Filter service considers the URL:
moochat.com/wwdc15.html as Category: Pornography

~~~
lming
Thanks for letting me know! Wondering what I can do here. Maybe report to them
for a false positive example?

~~~
ice303
I made a rating override on our firewall and sent an email to the support
team. You can also send them an email, stating that their UTM profiles -> Web
filter is classifying your website in the wrong category. Cheers

~~~
ice303
Update: it's now fixed. Cheers

------
clockhill
I tried a few group chatting app before but im not very satisfied. I would
definitely give this a try.

~~~
lming
Thanks! If you are not satisfied with MooChat, please let me know:-)

------
ychw
Looks pretty nice. Congratulations! But why this is better than other chat
apps for WWDC?

~~~
lming
Founder here. Thanks for the question!

I created MooChat with three differentiations in mind:

\- Easy to start chat. The app does not ask any of your personal information
(email, phone number, social login etc), user can start chat right after
downloading the app.

\- Large group oriented. Hundreds of people can join a chatroom instantly.
While it's much difficult to create large groups with other chat apps.

\- Because it's so easy to form a chat group on MooChat, we are targeting to
events or similar case that many people gather together for a short period of
time.

I hope this make sense to you:) let me know if you think another chat app is
better fit for wwdc onsite participants and live stream viewers.

------
xmiao
The app is pretty awesome. Easiest to chat with a group of people who you just
met.

------
wenbol
Because WWDC is awesome!!! (Use MooChat to make quick gathering!!!)

------
zhesong
The easiest chat group I have ever initiated!

